# Original Traynor YBA1



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

With the recent thread discussing the new YBA-1 MOD1, it brought to my attention the original YBA-1's. From what I understand these amps had a circuit similar to the original Fender Bassman's or Marshall's first amps. Do you guys agree with ripping these amps apart to make them like a JCM800 or is this sacrilege?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Done it to both YBA-1's and YBA-1A's


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

sacrilege. Amazing amps, why rip them in them apart in the name of cloning a 'brand'?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Cause people want them like that.....

- - - Updated - - -

...and they sound amazing. Better in some ways than JCM800's do.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

dcole said:


> Do you guys agree with ripping these amps apart to make them like a JCM800 or is this sacrilege?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David Cole


There is no right or wrong answer to this question. Vintage gear needs some upkeep to ensure they keep playing well. No different than changing tires on a classic car. If there is a sound your after, then go ahead and mod. *However, the vintage Traynors do have their own vibe, and it's a darn good one.* If your after Marshall tone, then you can get it in spades from these old YBA's.

Case in point

[youtube]http://youtu.be/T8MbdHcIesg[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8MbdHcIesg

[video=youtube;T8MbdHcIesg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8MbdHcIesg[/video]


DW


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Specifically, what do you like to do to the pre-amp?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

We carry my singer's old YBA1 to gigs as an all around back up amp. From clean to dirt I think they sound fantastic as they are.

I do bring an attenuator so I can crank it without killing anyone. I have had to use it, popped a fuse in my Marshall one night. JTM60s aren't user friendly for replacing a couple of those fuses.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I arrange it exactly as a JCM800. Works like a charm. There a bit of work that has to go into it and you have to sacrifice channel two. The second channel volume becomes the master.



dcole said:


> Specifically, what do you like to do to the pre-amp?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

That sounds amazing!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

why not just get a pedal? those old YBA-s really nail the JTM45 vibe, with a bit of Hiwatt thrown in, soundwise. so you get great cleans too.

a pedal would give you sound like the guy in that vid ( who has thrown a liberal amount of reverb on that clip! )

you could probably buy a real JCM800 for the price of a YBA-1 plus paying someone to rebuild it


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I understand why people do this, but take issue with three things:

1.) So many of these amazing old amps get wrecked with shoddy mods and "experiments." I know because I have had the misfortune of buying them after the experiment. 

2.) Instead of appreciating what these are and the amazing work/design of Pete Traynor, the amps get passed off as "the poor man's Marshall." They are not a "poor" anything, in fact I think they are better than Fender and Marshall.

3.) So many guys who mod these things will never be never satisfied until they own a "real" Marshall. So, they mod the crap out of a Traynor but eventually sell it because ultimately a logo is more important than sound.

*I am not saying any of this applies to you*, so please don't take this as a personal attack. The issue does, however, get frustrating over years of seeing this happen, especially when sticking a pedal in front will easily take the amp into JCM 800 territory. Minor mods are not really a problem and of course maintenance is a must (caps do wear out!), but I fear the day will arrive when it becomes very hard to find an unmolested YBA.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I understand why people do this, but take issue with three things:
> 
> 1.) So many of these amazing old amps get wrecked with shoddy mods and "experiments." I know because I have had the misfortune of buying them after the experiment.
> 
> ...


 +1,000,000,000

What he said!!!


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have one of these early yba1's and other than some minor upgrades so I don't get electrocuted (again) and some updated caps and things that wear out, its stock! This thing is a KILLER amp, I sent it to the tech last week for a loose tube socket repair and played a couple different amps over the time it was away, and nothing compares (including a silver jubilee Marshall) don't get me wrong tha Marshall sounds great and very Marshall esq but the yba1 is just that little bit different than everything else and sometimes that's all it takes to stand out!


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope not needed. Get the YBA-1 mod instead. If you have an original YBA-1... go over it and make sure it has got the (1st gen) 59 bassman style circuit
recap the amp with new power filters, reduce filtering values if you can't get 40 mfd cans. I prefer less on the screens. I use jj or f&t marshall style clamp can caps. 32/32 instead of the 40/40 mallorys. 
While you are in there if you have 
the 400 ohm screen/choke/ resistor swap it out for a higher value like 2k, todays dodgy tubes will be happier and you are taking some edge off the power amp. 
If you want a more tweed style bassman sound redo the filter caps to Fender 5f6a specs. F&T 32's and double 16's are available. 

Do the filters and lift one leg of the .001 bright cap... solder a 220k resistor in series with it.
If you hate the bright cap remove it... or replace it with a 1 meg or 470k resistor. (no cap is best for use with pedals) 

These two tweaks will take the edge off and smooth the treble spike on the bright volume. 

If you are playing bass or wanting the full HIWATT big stack experience leave recap the amp with 50/50 marshall cans instead of the stock 40mfd. 
Over filtered amps are very unforgiving and will piss off your band mates since you have to push the amp very hard to get it to have touch. 

p


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Just like the one days eh parkhead!! Anyone who benefits for this could drop off a 12 of moosehead for old time's same. 

The first time he did this mod for me was in 1991-92. Wow time flies.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

bolero said:


> why not just get a pedal? those old YBA-s really nail the JTM45 vibe, with a bit of Hiwatt thrown in, soundwise. so you get great cleans too.
> 
> a pedal would give you sound like the guy in that vid ( who has thrown a liberal amount of reverb on that clip! )
> 
> you could probably buy a real JCM800 for the price of a YBA-1 plus paying someone to rebuild it


If I did something like this I would do the work myself so the price would remain cheap. JCM800's go for $800 to $1500 around here. What pedal would you suggest. I don't own anything but a Tubescreamer as I am not a pedal guy.

Basically, I love old vintage things and would like an amp that runs on my Marshall 1965A cab. I like playing older AC/DC and Led Zeppelin type of stuff. Does this amp hit this territory stock?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Man,if you want Zep and AC/DC do not mod this amp towards a JCM 800. Your amp is much better suited for these types of sounds "as is." Have you cranked it up yet?

TG



dcole said:


> If I did something like this I would do the work myself so the price would remain cheap. JCM800's go for $800 to $1500 around here. What pedal would you suggest. I don't own anything but a Tubescreamer as I am not a pedal guy.
> 
> Basically, I love old vintage things and would like an amp that runs on my Marshall 1965A cab. I like playing older AC/DC and Led Zeppelin type of stuff. Does this amp hit this territory stock?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier and better to add effects or pedals to get the sound you want rather than changing the amp? With pedals/effects you can get the best of both worlds.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This is why, for years, I have been asking you to service my YBA-1. You know specifically what these amps need and do NOT need.

My money is still here, hoping a public request will guilt you into the job this time LOL

TG



parkhead said:


> Nope not needed. Get the YBA-1 mod instead. If you have an original YBA-1... go over it and make sure it has got the (1st gen) 59 bassman style circuit
> recap the amp with new power filters, reduce filtering values if you can't get 40 mfd cans. I prefer less on the screens. I use jj or f&t marshall style clamp can caps. 32/32 instead of the 40/40 mallorys.
> While you are in there if you have
> the 400 ohm screen/choke/ resistor swap it out for a higher value like 2k, todays dodgy tubes will be happier and you are taking some edge off the power amp.
> ...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Wouldn't it be easier and better to add effects or pedals to get the sound you want rather than changing the amp? With pedals/effects you can get the best of both worlds.


I just hate pedals. I'll never get into them. Harsh words but true.



traynor_garnet said:


> Man,if you want Zep and AC/DC do not mod this amp towards a JCM 800. Your amp is much better suited for these types of sounds "as is." Have you cranked it up yet?
> 
> TG


I don`t actually own one of these. There is one online here that I have been looking at but it needs some work.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ah, ok. I would really try it out first before modding. For old school rock you will probably be 98% there.

enjoy

TG



dcole said:


> I just hate pedals. I'll never get into them. Harsh words but true.
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t actually own one of these. There is one online here that I have been looking at but it needs some work.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

dcole said:


> If I did something like this I would do the work myself so the price would remain cheap. JCM800's go for $800 to $1500 around here. What pedal would you suggest. I don't own anything but a Tubescreamer as I am not a pedal guy.
> 
> Basically, I love old vintage things and would like an amp that runs on my Marshall 1965A cab. I like playing older AC/DC and Led Zeppelin type of stuff. Does this amp hit this territory stock?


For sure. If you can turn it up you'll get a killer LZ or Bon Scott-era AC/DC tone. Pedalwise, a Tube Screamer won't take you into JCM800 territory (try using it w/ the gain almost off for some nice SRV tones), but something with more gain will. 

I've had good luck w/ a couple of Catalinbread pedals, the Royal Albert Hall & Dirty Little Secret, when run in conjunction w/ an Xotic EP Booster. The EP is basically the front end of an Echo Plex, which was a key part of Pagey's tone. Mine is always on - it gives you your amp's tone, but "more". The RAH is a little thinner than the DLS, but it gave me instant Pagey from a BF Vibrolux. The DLS also has more gain on tap so it will take you into JCM land more than the RAH. Both pedals clean up nicely when you roll back the guitar's volume pot (RS Super Pots are well worth the $).

I haven't tried a Fulltone OCD, but lots of guys rave about them, so probably worth a try. Maybe other forumites can comment?

On a small budget, look for an MXR Zakk Wylde OD pedal (white w/ the bullseye logo). They have a nice range of gain on tap & a usable tone control. You can find them used for about $60-75 too.

P.S. Kind of a funny story: I actually bought the DLS because of something an ex-GF said to me when we broke up. At the time I thought that I didn't need "yet another dirt box", but it's since become one of my faves. I guess something good did come out of that relationship after all.....


----------

